# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Gezocht: Acne model

## joyce

Hallo,
Ik ben opzoek naar een acnemodel voor mijn tentamen. Ik doe de opleiding Huidtherapie in Utrecht. Ik zou het zeer waarderen als u bereid bent om met mij te gaan naar school voor mijn tentamen. Het tentamen is onder voor behoud op 4 april 11-14 uur. U kunt me altijd even terug mailen voor meer informatie! 

Alvast bedankt!

Met vriendelijke groet,

Joyce [email protected]

----------

